
Ask HN: Is it worthwhile it to put ads on a site (Alexa ranked #2,209,472)? - diegoloop
Hi HN,
I created a download video website (keepandplay.com) some time ago, it is a rather simple site but with a tremendous support to multiple sites (youtube, twitter, Facebook, instagram....)<p>Since I created the site I didn&#x27;t get any profits... no ads or similar.<p>Does anyone know whether it is worthwhile to put ads to earn some money? KeepAndPlay.com is ranked #2,209,472 on Alexa and produces 1,235 session per month (Google Analytics)<p>Suggestions on how to improve are welcome<p>Thanks!
======
taylorbuley
Without a dedicated sales staff willing/able to compete with big ad suppliers
like Spotify and Facebook, then you are likely selling so-called remnant
impressions delivered automatically via ad networks like AdSense. Remnant
impressions are highly commoditized.

Unless you are in a shady or otherwise lucrative niche that has limited supply
of impressions and attracts lots of competition (e.g. Asbestos removal or DUI
lawyer advice) you can expect to earn $2 CPM or so on a good day and as little
as 8 cents per thousand ads for some traffic. There are quality/revenue
tradeoffs: typically, the higher quality advertiser, the less they'll pay you
for remnant.

Even with multiple ads on the page, these are very hard economics unless you
operate at a very large scale. I'd advise a fellow journalist not to pursue an
ad strategy until they have more than 2,000 people on their site every day,
and ideally more like 10k+.

------
Cozumel
Alexa is basically meaningless, the whole premise of it is fundamentally
flawed.

But with regards to your site, it costs nothing to put ads on there, so you
have nothing to lose. You could also approach a company and ask to be
sponsored, you carry their banner and they pay you $x a month.

------
benologist
Trying to make an extra ~$2/month is not even worth thinking about.

